# YEMA and the French Air Force Have Partnered on a New Limited-Edition Superman Model



## ibowers2 (May 2, 2016)

Colors and design are spot on. Really like the touches at 6 and crown.


----------



## bornintheussr (Aug 28, 2016)

These are nice, I like the one in black


----------



## lipton1 (May 23, 2015)

nice look, I would like to try one


----------



## lipton1 (May 23, 2015)

but perhaps a little bit too much expensive... for a yema


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

I was torn between the Flygraf and the Superman Heritage when mission creep set in. Before I knew it, I had purchased a Carrara Sport chronograph. My last significant buy other than a variety of inexpensive Citizen solars and a G-Shock was a Tag Professional back in 2000. Still, those Yemas are pretty nice.


----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)

Gorgeous.


----------

